# Poljot President Gold Chronometer



## worrasf (Nov 25, 2007)

I have just purchased one of these second hand in superb condition while on holiday in India for Â£1000. Looking on websites they seem to be going for about $3500 new so seems about right. Troble is I know absolutely nothing about the watch as it came sans owners manual. I would be very grateful if forum members could kindly give me some info especially wewak points/things to avoid. Do I need to get it serviced for instance?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Steve

There seems to be a huge variety in these. I can't find a chronometer, only chronographs but these range from $311 up to thousands.

If you know the model or movement numbers you should be able to get technical details and user manuals from their website


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

IIRC the shopping channel QVC sold a few a while back.....from what I remember it was the basic 3133 movemnt wrapped in a glod-plated case.

They were asking about Â£1200 for it IIRC, which seemed OTT for a movement that they sell in Stainless steel case for about Â£150.....I can only hope that the case was solid 24K gold, which I doubt.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

the shopping channel QVC sold a few a while backYes, my wife saw that, and I couldn't believe the asking price. she quoted..did they manage to sell any??

AFAIK ( in my memory) Poljot have never marketed a chronometer with European certifcation. Mind you, the QVC presenters wouldnt know the difference between a chronometer and a hair-curler!

Roger


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Some photos willl help us know which version you have...

if its got the 3133 movement or not etc...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Also, seems a bit rash to spend Â£1k on a watch that



> I know absolutely nothing about


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I hope it isn't a fake or frankend one


----------



## worrasf (Nov 25, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> Some photos willl help us know which version you have...
> 
> if its got the 3133 movement or not etc...


Thanks it's this one

'


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

This looks like a 585 gold (14K) 3133 watch that is on various websites including smirs.com for $3,494.

Nice watch.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice indeed - does it have the secret compartment hinged back?

Even though its got the 3133 chrono work horse (start stop the chrono with the top right button, reset with the bottom right)

NEVER RESET WHEN CHRONO IS RUNNING...

these chronos can last many many years without service - though you should service it every 3-5 years even if its running 100%

The price is good for a gold watch... which is quite rare and if you like it and can afford it then life is too short not to.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## worrasf (Nov 25, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> Very nice indeed - does it have the secret compartment hinged back?
> 
> Even though its got the 3133 chrono work horse (start stop the chrono with the top right button, reset with the bottom right)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive feedback and advice guys - much appreciated. I must admit I took a bit of a punt on this but it felt right and I am really pleased with it.

Regarding "secret compartment" there is a notch on the back that I assumed was to open to get to the mechanism so I have not gone anywhere near it - is it ok to open?

Regards

Steve


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

where did you go to in India?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Some expensive Poljots have a hinged back which opens to reveal a glass display back. The hinge on these

is obvious from the front so this President isn't one.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## worrasf (Nov 25, 2007)

bigjed said:


> where did you go to in India?


Bangalore and Goa


----------



## worrasf (Nov 25, 2007)

GaryH said:


> Some expensive Poljots have a hinged back which opens to reveal a glass display back. The hinge on these
> 
> is obvious from the front so this President isn't one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary - I'll leave the back alone then!

Steve


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

worrasf said:


> bigjed said:
> 
> 
> > where did you go to in India?
> ...


I toured the north last year and am going back in March, Rajasthan Agra etc - was intending to look for watches!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

worrasf said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback and advice guys - much appreciated. I must admit I took a bit of a punt on this but it felt right and I am really pleased with it.
> 
> Regarding "secret compartment" there is a notch on the back that I assumed was to open to get to the mechanism so I have not gone anywhere near it - is it ok to open?
> 
> ...


Its a cover for the display back - you can then view the movement through glass and hide small paper/photo in it.

Only the top of the range true gold Poljot Presidents will have this.

There are many versions that look similar (gold plated, gold coloured, ruby on the crown, mother of pearl dials, Putin's signature on the dial etc...)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

worrasf said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Some photos willl help us know which version you have...
> ...


It looks similar to mine:




























This one is gold-plated & on a matching Poljot bracelet.

The chapter ring has been reprinted and the outer numerals removed.

Cheers


----------

